# Playoffs - Game #1: #7 San Antonio Spurs (0) @ #3 Phoenix Suns (0) - 5/3



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV:







*












*Playoff Schedule/Results
Game 1: Mon May 3 San Antonio Spurs at Phoenix 10:30PM TNT 
Game 2: Wed May 5 San Antonio Spurs at Phoenix 9:00PM TNT
Game 3: Fri May 7 Phoenix at San Antonio Spurs 9:30PM ESPN
Game 4: Sun May 9 Phoenix at San Antonio Spurs 8:00PM TNT 
Game 5*: Tue May 11 San Antonio Spurs at Phoenix TNT 
Game 6*: Thu May 13 Phoenix at San Antonio Spurs ESPN
Game 7*: Sun May 16 San Antonio Spurs at Phoenix TNT
*












*Phoenix Suns (54-28)

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins * 






















* San Antonio Spurs (50-32) 

Starters: 









PG George Hill | SG Manu Ginobili | SF Richard Jefferson | PF Tim Duncan | C Antonio McDyess* 













*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*
​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, here we are again. I swear to God if we don't do it this yr...

Sounds like Lopez is a maybe for Game 1 tomorrow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Game 1 is imperative. Barbosa with 12-15 points off the bench in this game. Amare needs 25+. J-Rich doesn't need a huge game, but he can't score 7 either.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Kill them.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, if we don't beat them this year. . . . . not much else to say about it. The Suns need to man up and show the Spurs how far they've come.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Biggest game of the season by far.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Nash is so G he's an H. 17 points in the first quarter. 7/10 FG, 1/1 3PT, 3 assists, 2 rebounds (2 TO...)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, we got much needed game 1 for our psyches. Game 2 is just as vital as well. Can't let them steal home court. 

And even with the win, we can still make adjustments.



*Suns 111, Spurs 102*

Nash 33 pts (13-19), 10 assists

Amare 23 pts (9-17), 13 rebs

Jrich 27 pts (10-16), 6 rebs


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

**** the Spurs -.-


----------

